# rhinox diffuser not workin issues ?



## Ark (2 Jul 2008)

i recieved my rhinox 5000 diffuser today and i set it up with my dennerle comfort line 250 kit. 

co2 bubbles arent coming out yet i have a few q's

!) the diffuser is half full of water should it be full up or empty (the bit inbetween the bottom and the ceramic bit)

2) i removed the bubble counter as it cracked is this a problem. 

has anyone else had this problem

Ark


----------



## Wolfenrook (2 Jul 2008)

Those diffusers tend to have water in them as normal.  If no gas is coming out of it try upping your operating pressure a bit.

As to the bubble counter, can't see removing it been a problem, I have a similar diffuser to a rhinox (cheap medium sized pollen glass one off ebay) and don't use a bubble counter.

Ade


----------



## jay (2 Jul 2008)

Wolfenrook is right, I'm sure if you increase the pressure on your regulator just quick then the bubbles will start flowing nice. Then all you got to do is lower it back down until you get the desired mist of bubbles.


----------



## GreenNeedle (2 Jul 2008)

A diffusor should release bubbles even at the lowest of low pressures.  Would just take a lot longer for it to build enough pressure and after that the output would be low.  Sounds to me if has not given any bubbles that there is a leak somewhere.

I use a Rhinox 2000 and after cleaning and reconnecting (zero pressure) It takes about 10 secs before mist starts.

As said above a bubble counter is nothing to so with the process.  Its just as a visual counting guide.

I would check your hoses and connections (and cylinder output pressure gauge to make sure that something is coming out!!.

Andy


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (2 Jul 2008)

totally agree with Andy.. I think you have a leak somewhere.


----------



## Ark (2 Jul 2008)

my diffuser is the cheap knock off of the rhinox off ebay it has water in it..

i turned the pressure onto full nothing...
disconnected everthing then connected it again nothing still...

could it be something to do with the check valve maybe blocked ? i m quite desperate for it as theres p-lants in there but no co2...

Ark


----------



## JamesM (2 Jul 2008)

You've put the check valve on the right way, obviously?


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Jul 2008)

try cleaning it although it shouldnt need doing.

is the reg & solenoid open?


----------



## Ark (2 Jul 2008)

bought the set second hand and it was all set up except for the canister so i assumed it was working and all set right...
i paid Â£65 for it and it still not working ...

i cant disconnect it as its all stiffly connected..


----------



## JamesM (2 Jul 2008)

Connect tubing straight to the reg (no diffuser or check valves) and turn it on slowly... is anything coming out?


----------



## GreenNeedle (3 Jul 2008)

Firstly check the gauges.  Is the cylinder pressure at 50bar or above.  then check the output gauge.  If you are on full then this could be in the red and dangerous.

If these are both reading positive then move to the next point as stated above.  Is the solenoid working.  Turn it on and off with your ear next to it.  You should be able to hear it click as you turn on and off.

If you have your NRV the wrong way round or it is blocked then it will either move eventually OR you would've already had a burst hose.

Finally the diffusor.  Yes they are meant to get water in the bowl.  Some people use the diffusor as a bubble counter in itself although don't go by the 1bps start guide as the bubbles will be much larger.  More likely 6bpm would be a better starting point.

Just as the ceramic pores let gas out, they let water in.  If you were running 24/7 CO2 and started it up straight away with no water in the diffusor then you would most likely not get any water coming in.  Works with water in or not.

If you can't find a leak in your hose then the diffusor is bust!!!.  For leaks water some washing up liquid down and spray it along the route--->   reg, solenoid, hose and any inline attachments.  If there is a leak you should see some bubbles wherever the leak(s) are.

If all the above is positive including gauges, solenoid and hose then it has to be the diffusor.

Andy


----------



## Ark (3 Jul 2008)

followed all the advice disconnected reconnected evrything the check valve is correct the cylinder is full . i put the old mini flipper back on as a diffuser nothing still...


what to do....? all my plants are in except crypts and theyve been without co2 for atleast a week...


----------



## Wolfenrook (3 Jul 2008)

Sounds like you bought a duff regulator, or the needle valve is a duff one.  Try connecting a line directly to the needle valve and see if anything comes out.  If not then it's definitely one of the 2, so next check would be to see if any gas comes out of the diffuser with the needle valve removed, if it does then it's your needle valve, if not then it's your regulator.  If they are both fine then check your solenoid (if you have one), and then your check valve.

It's pretty obivous that at least one pieve of the setup isn't working.

Ade


----------



## Ark (4 Jul 2008)

ive nailed it down to a duff reg and needle valve however i cant seem to find a place that sell the dennere ones for this kit (dont want to change the thread either) anyone know a place to buy these there for the profi 250 set.

also there is no hissing sound when i attach the reg to the co2 bottle on its own.

Ark


----------

